# Wireless stuff



## lunaris76 (Oct 26, 2014)

Greetings to everyone.

My home theater is now set and running. Bose audiomass 5 and a Yamaha htr3066 amp. 

I am quite happy with that. Cheap and fits my needs.

Since this amp is also my radio, I want to add some wireless speakers around the house so that when I listen to music, I have a pleasant ambient sound all around. At first I was thinking about wired ceiling stuff but it might become too tricky to put the wires up there so...

I also have a bluetooth thing that would make me listen to internet radio through my current system. Thats not what I want. What I want is that my current system plays through more wireless speakers.

So what do I need to be able to achieve this? I looked at the sonos speakers. Sonos 3 sounds good. But can they do what I want? IS there a better option? That is what I wanna know. For me this is all chinese

Thanks alot


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Well I wouldn't consider that cheap bookshelves/towers work better for music , but I know there are wireless speaker adapters I cannot think of any models right now though. I imagine if you got bose cubes, you are trying to save space... so they will have to work Enjoy  
Anyone know if this thing works good? http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=109&cp_id=10110&cs_id=1011011&p_id=10601&seq=1&format=2


----------



## lunaris76 (Oct 26, 2014)

That seems interresting. 

Does it work with any speakers?

any other suggested options?


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

If you have attic access hard wired speakers are still your best bet. I'm leery of wireless in most applications. It's just not always reliable. Sonos and Heos tend to be the best option for multi-zone wireless. 

The issues you'll run into with a wired or wireless solution other than something like Sonos is going to be that your AVR needs to have terminals for the other speakers. You can add a speaker selector but if you do that you may want to look at getting one with volume adjustments because you can't have two separate volumes in the different rooms. Even then you'll always have the main room louder than the others. If you add more speakers you may tax the AVR.


----------



## rambocommando (Aug 28, 2014)

That adapter is only going to output 30W to each speaker, so you're looking at small speakers. The wireless adapters are basically wireless amplifiers that will drive the speakers. As opposed to wireless speakers which will have the amplifier built into them. Just remember that whichever way you go, you'll either be running speaker wires from the wireless amp/adapter to speakers, or power wires from the speaker to a wall outlet.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

rambocommando said:


> That adapter is only going to output 30W to each speaker, so you're looking at small speakers. The wireless adapters are basically wireless amplifiers that will drive the speakers. As opposed to wireless speakers which will have the amplifier built into them. Just remember that whichever way you go, you'll either be running speaker wires from the wireless amp/adapter to speakers, or power wires from the speaker to a wall outlet.


+1
I run 14awg speaker wires to all my speakers, Cable is way cheaper than wireless. And Superior in every way possible except it might look uglier & is more work.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

It's not that much more work to run a wire. Assuming he has attic or basement access. He just drills through the top or bottom of the stud bay and pushes a fishpole through. 

If he is doing in ceiling speakers then attic access is best (obviously). It's only one hole to cut (other than the lv1 box in the wall). 

He can pull all his speaker wire at once to the attic. I'd suggest using 16/4 if these runs aren't too far. That way it's just one wire pull per room and the wire core will be a little slimmer so the pull is easier. An in wall VC is optional but a nice thing to have.


----------



## lunaris76 (Oct 26, 2014)

I got an attic access. Problem is getting top the attic. Unless someone got a great suggestion on how to pass the wire in a wall with isolation and probably 1 or 2 horizontal wood stud

if so I am ears opened


----------

